# "S2" front derailler for 2015



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what the "S2" version is supposed to do, or how it works?

See pics below, all it does is add a small lever on top of the FD.

Campy catalog is vague: _" S2 System for stabilizing drive chain " _

[addendum: for some reason can't get my pic to display inline, oh well]


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

According to my Campag contacts the S2 version is for those frames that have a braze-on mount that flexes too much. You mount and adjust the derailleur as usual, then you swing the little arm out until it touches the frame. Tighten that down and the flex should be substantially reduced. I haven't seen one yet (neither had my contacts) but they thought it would be a good addition on some frames.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

tka said:


> ... swing the little arm out until it touches the frame. Tighten that down and the flex should be substantially reduced...


Hmm, doesnt seem a good idea on carbon frames, I can imagine that lever gouging into & destroying carbon seat tubes. Presumably intended for Ti or steel frames?


----------



## 1Butcher (Mar 15, 2011)

I really do not believe that Campagnolo is that ignorant about carbon fiber frames and derailleurs. You can probably argue that they have made some poor choices, but probably not this.

I have two EPS system and my only beef with their front derailleur stiffening piece is that it interferes with my S-Works SL3 Tarmac front derailleur bracket and will not work.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

According to the Campag technical manual "If your front derailleur is in the version with Secure Shifting System, rest the component on the frame, taking care to apply the protection on the frame and tighten to the prescribed torque..." At least they are recognizing some of the fragile materials used to make bike frames could be damaged.


----------



## aa.mclaren (Jun 25, 2008)

According to the new 2015 Campagnolo installation video on YouTube (official) the S2 derailleur is supplied with a small adhesive plate to be attached onto carbon frames where the swing arm will contact it, to prevent such damage. Aluminized duct tape (the real stuff) might do just as well I'm sure.


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

*reviving old thread ...*

Those of you who now have the S2 "Secure Shifting System" option, is it possible to simply not use it, or remove it, if desired?

My present frame's braze-on attachment is stiff enough that I don't think S2 is necessary ... but since Front Derailleurs with or without S2 are priced exactly the same, am thinking to get S2 in case my next frame needs it.


----------

